# Solved: desktop.ini file???



## danielstoops (Sep 27, 2008)

i upgraded my itunes and found a bunch of album covers and a desktop.ini file in their. i want to do a clear out and i was wondering if you could tell me if i should delete this item or if i should leave it their as it is important.

thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

They are usually hidden, so you could just hide hidden files. But that file keeps information about icons used and the icon view inside the folder, so it will be re-created if you remove it, anyway.


----------



## danielstoops (Sep 27, 2008)

so how do you hide it?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If it is visible, and faded, it is normally a hidden file. Go to Control Panel > Folder Options, View tab. Check the boxes that say to hide hidden and system files.


----------



## danielstoops (Sep 27, 2008)

thank you very much!!!


----------

